# Cm storm scout



## catch-me-if-you-can (22. März 2009)

Hey, kennt ihr schon das neue CM STORM SCOUT Gaming Gehäuse ?
Unter Umständen kennt ihr es schon.

Es ist ab dem 22.4.2009 bei Caseking verfügbar, es ist eine günstigere Fortentwicklung des SNipers, mir persönlicg gefällt es sogar einen Tick besser, aber über Geschmack lässt sic bekanntlich streiten.

Es ist ausgestattet mit :
1x 140mm Frontlüfter der rot leuchtet,
1x 140mm im Deckel, der ebenfalls rot leuchtet,
sowie einem 120mm Lüfter an der Rückseite, dieser leuchtet seltsamerweise auch rot, obendrein sind 2 120mm Lüfterplätze an der linken Seitenwand vorhanden, um auch den hitzigsten Komponenten genügend Frischluft zuzuführen.

Es bestizt 5x 5,25" Laufwerkplätze extern, einer davon kann in einen 3,5" Schacht umgebaut weredn, zusätzlich sind 5x 3,5" Festplattenschächte vorhanden für 5 Festplatten, einer davon kann in einen2,5" oder in einen 1,8" Schacht für noch kleinere SSD's genutzt werden.

Für High-End Systemnutzer interresant ist die Möglichkeit , durch die 8 Erweiterungsslots 4 Garfikkarten zu verbauen, wovon jede einen Double-Slot-Kühler haben kann, somit ist auch der unterste PCI-Express Slot nicht ungenutzt für uneingeschränkte Grafikleistung.

Das I/O-Panel ist wie bei dem Sniper oben an der Front leicht schräg verbaut, es hat 4 USB 2.0, 1x E-Sata, 1x je Audio in/Out sowie den Startknopf, den Resetknopf und einen extra Schalter für die Beleuchtung der drei vorhanden Lüfter, diese lässt sich an- bzw. ausschalten.

Die Front wird von einem Meshgitter dominiert, diese zieht sich über die 5,25" Schächte bis nach unten über den 140mm Lüfter.

Das Gehäuse ist in dem Stil moderner Waffen gebaut, gut zu erkennen an dem Tragebügel an der Oberseite, dieser ist stabil gebaut und lässt soo auch schwere Hardware leicht zur nächsten Lan-Party transportieren.

An der linken Seitenwand ist ein Window eingearbeitet, welches mit 2x 120mm Lüftern ausgestattet werden kann. Die Seitenteile besitzen einen ausgestellten MIttelteil, der aus der Gehäuseflucht hervorspringt. Dadurch wächst einmal die Gesmatbreite, sowohl auch der PLatz zum ordentlichen Managen von Kabeln hinter dem Mainboardtray. Auf der anderen Seite können so Lüfter montiert werden ohne dem Innenraum Platz wegzunehmen.

Der achte Slot kann auch noch für das vom Sniper bkannte sicherheitssystem "StormGuard" genutzt werden. Im Mainboardtray ist eine große Aussparung, um CPU-Kühler, die verschraubt werden müssen, leicht einbauen zu können, er ist groß genug um fast alle Mainboardlayouts berücksichtigen zu können. 

Es ist etwa 219mm breit, etwa 495,5mm hoch sowie 489mm tief.
Das Marterial ist komplett Stahl, aber es wiegt trotzdem "nur" 8,7Kg.
Aufnehmen kann es Atx sowie Micro-Atx Mainboards.




Mir gefällt es persönlich etwas besser als das Sniper, wobei das Geschmackssache ist. Hoffen wie mal das es demnächst dazu einen Lesertest geben wird, damit wir uns ein besseres Gesamtbild des Cases machen können.

In diesem Sinne, 



Catch-me-if-you-can


Hier noch ein paar Bilder :


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=87143&stc=1&d=1237745333


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schluwel (22. März 2009)

gibts schon Bilder?
*sry hab das unten nichtmehr gelesen... wann kommen die Bilder denn*


----------



## catch-me-if-you-can (22. März 2009)

Schon da

hier noch mehr:


http://www.3dnews.ru/_imgdata/img/2009/03/05/115587.jpghttp://www.pcstats.com/ArticleImages/200903/Scout_05_resize.jpghttp://www.dvhardware.net/news/cooler_master_storm_scout.jpg



mit den Bilder will das nicht so wie ich , naja, der link is ja da.


----------



## Schluwel (22. März 2009)

dankeschön 

//EDIT ^^: sieht genauso aus wie das "alte". Oder ist das das neue?

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...torm-SCOUT-SGC-2000-KKN1-GP-black::12213.html


----------



## catch-me-if-you-can (22. März 2009)

Wieso das alte? Meinst du Das Snper?
Ne, die Front hat sich verändert und es gibt einen Bügel zum Tragen.
Außerdem kostet es 40€ weniger.


----------



## Schluwel (22. März 2009)

nein ich mein nicht das sniper sondern Caseking.de » Gehäuse » CM Storm » CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP - black


----------



## BeerIsGood (22. März 2009)

Ich mag das Rot nicht so, aber ein ganz schönes Gehäuse sonst.


----------



## catch-me-if-you-can (22. März 2009)

Wieso denn das alte? 
Gabs da schon mal ne News von ?
Hab noch nichts davon gehört


----------



## eVoX (22. März 2009)

Nein, stimmt schon alles, Schluwel hat sich wohl verguckt, dass ist genau das was catch-me-if-you-can hier zeigt, Schluwel guck mal oben rechts, da steht ab 22.4, genau wie hier

btw. ich find das gehäuse cool


----------



## catch-me-if-you-can (23. März 2009)

Ich wollt schon sagen, vll hast du es ja auch kurz vorher gesehen, naja, egal, für mich ist es neu.


----------



## Tecqu (23. März 2009)

Sieht ja ganz ordentlich aus 
Vor allem für LAN-partys wegen den Griffen oben.
Ich würds mir aber persönlich nicht kaufen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. März 2009)

Ich finde die Storm reihe echt geil.
geilse Design, Praktisch
fast schon sehr Teuer(HAF ist günstiger)


----------



## catch-me-if-you-can (23. März 2009)

also so teuer finde ich aber das Scout nicht, gutes Mittelklasse case, bin auf einen Test gespannt.


----------



## Schluwel (23. März 2009)

aso sry man ^^ meine Augen


----------



## catch-me-if-you-can (23. März 2009)

Naja, jeder manchmal dumm, sagt mein Lateinlehrer immer .


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. März 2009)

Jetzt habe ich in der PCGHX gelesen, dass sich der Preis auf etwa 100€ belaufen soll, also günstiger als das HAF932 und genau so teuer wie das HAF922

@catch-me-if-you-can: Keinen beleidigungen, verstoß gegen die forenregel ich petze dich nicht, sage es dir aber. Freundschaftlich, dawir ja eine gemeinschaft hier sind.


----------



## speedjunkie (26. März 2009)

also ich muss sagen, ich finde das design auch absolut geil und die funktionalität ist gut.
der preis is ansichtssache, ich muss sagen, finds nen tick teuer, aber wahrscheinlich werd ich mich dazu durchringen, diesen in kauf zu nehmen und meine hardware zukünftig darin unter zu bringen


----------



## F!ghter (8. Juli 2009)

ich habs und ich finds geil.....


----------



## Explosiv (8. Juli 2009)

[redux]F!ghter schrieb:


> ich habs und ich finds geil.....



Warum gräbst du denn so eine Leiche aus dem Newskeller  ?

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## F!ghter (8. Juli 2009)

nur so zum spass...


----------



## WarRan'][' (2. November 2009)

*Ich hätte mal eine Frage zum Gehäuse..*

Ich plane zu Weihnachten aufzurüsten. Mein jetztiger .. nun ja :
AMD 3800+ 2,4 Ghz
 Asrock ALiveNF6G-VSTA 
Nvidia 8500 GT.. sowas halt 

Ich plane als Graka eine XFX HD 5850 oder 5870 ein. Wenn möglich aber lieber die 5870. Und meine Frage ist, ob es irgendwie möglich ist, die XFX HD 5870 in das eigentlich zu kleine Gehäuse CoolerMaster Storm Scout Reinzuquetschen. Das Gehäuse spricht mich einfach an.. innen schwarz, rote LED's, Top 1 bei pcgh und und und.. 
Wäre echt froh wenn mir einer von euch helfen könnte. Vielleicht auch andere Gehäuse vorschlagen?? Hab irgendwo gelesen die HDD Schächte rauszuhauen, nur wo dann mit der/den Festplatte/Festplatten hin 

*Hoffe einer kann mir irgendwie helfen*


----------



## WarRan'][' (3. November 2009)

Schon erledigt  
Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 Vapor-X.. kürzer besser kühler


----------

